# KidZone on/off->settings should be retained



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

It seems like when the KidZone is turned on and off (not the temp entry into and out of KZ, with the 4-hour auto window), it loses all/most of its settings (the age range, the blocked and allowed tags, even the password). This is very annoying in an environment where kids come and go (e.g. at grandma's house, where kids show up for a few days and then leave). In this case, it would "nice" to be able to turn KZ off, use the TiVo normally, then turn it back on *with all the settings retained*, then turn it off again, etc. Please change the "permanent" on/off so that all settings, including the password, are left alone.

Also, I'd like to be able to adjust the 4-hour windows (e.g. 30min, 1hour, 2hours, etc.). I'm finding that the 4-hour auto-off window is too long with a kid who likes to jump onto the TiVo as soon as an adult is done.


----------



## sjgmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

Great suggestions, I agree with all of them. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That sounds like how it should work. If it doesn't then it sounds like a major oversight to me.



GoAWest said:


> Also, I'd like to be able to adjust the 4-hour windows (e.g. 30min, 1hour, 2hours, etc.). I'm finding that the 4-hour auto-off window is too long with a kid who likes to jump onto the TiVo as soon as an adult is done.


For this you can enter KZ manually by selecting the menu option at the top of Now Playing.

Dan


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> For this you can enter KZ manually by selecting the menu option at the top of Now Playing.
> Dan


You're right. But so far my wife hasn't remembered to do it once in the last week, and my kid has jumped on the TiVo just minutes after my wife has stopped waching TV and while the TiVo has remained in non-KZ mode.

I realize there's no perfect answer for this, but if the timeout could be set for 30min, 60min, etc., the TiVo would revert KZ quicker, reducing the "un-KZ window." Or if the TiVo reverts to KZ after a time period even *if* a user is watching a show, when they're done the TiVo would have already reverted to KZ. The only thing a non-KZ user might have to deal with is exiting the KZ (typing the password again) occasionally if he decided to watch more shows.


----------

